# I’m in hospital



## Ljc (Sep 27, 2021)

Seems I have a nasty infection that they are finding difficult to clear , 
Dad. Is in with me as I am his. Carer , I think this is lovely of them and am so grateful.
The ward I’m on is supposed to be a Diabetes ward but staff don’t seem to have much understanding about it


----------



## eggyg (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Lin. Fingers crossed they get to the bottom of it. If you can, get in touch with the hospital diabetes team, you’ll need to follow the sick day rules. When I was in last year, the ward got in touch with them and as I was on nil by mouth they set me up on a pump. Great that your dad is getting care too. Take care.


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 27, 2021)

Hope it all gets sorted out for you.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Sep 27, 2021)

_Wishing you better_


----------



## helli (Sep 27, 2021)

Hope they sort you out and you are home again soon and feeling better. It sounds as if they are trying you and youre Dad well.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 27, 2021)

Wishing you well and a swift recovery


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 27, 2021)

Hope you are soon up and running again and feeling on top of the world.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh no! Sorry to hear you are poorly @Ljc 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Robin (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, @Ljc, I hope they get you sorted soon. (both infection and diabetes!)


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 27, 2021)

So sorry to hear this hun, get well soon xx


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 27, 2021)

Hope you’re better and home soon. It may be more productive once all the Monday staff as on the ward. I find weekends on wards are often about just keeping things ticking over than actually making any progress.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 27, 2021)

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh goodness Lin! So sorry to hear this. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and sending very best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 27, 2021)

Get well soon Lin & to have your dad taken care of in hospital as well so, that’s a weight off your mind!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 27, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Inka (Sep 27, 2021)

Get well soon, Lin! Sending you my best wishes. XX


----------



## Flower (Sep 27, 2021)

Wishing you well Lin,  I hope things start to improve for you.


----------



## Telemóveis (Sep 27, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this    Hoping you recover ASAP


----------



## Bloden (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh dear @Ljc - I hope you’re back home and recovering asap. (((Hugs)))


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2021)

I hope that you are soon on the mend @Ljc


----------



## freesia (Sep 27, 2021)

Get well soon @Ljc


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 27, 2021)

So sorry to hear this, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh heck Lin - sincerely hope they can sort you out and get you both back home again.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone.
They don’t recognise night from day here. You just drop off to sleep and someone comes round to do something.
Just had two come to try and put a new cannular in, they had no luck , soon it will be finger bodge time lol.

They are looking after me well . I am bed boundwhich is not very nice coz I a. Having to rely on them todo virtually everything for me .

Their are a couple off staff who now understand that I count carbs  and adjust my insulin accordingly , but none understand I take Basal in the morning and Novorapid for breakfast. 

The foods not bad but all of it is high carb.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2021)

Very sorry to hear you are bed bound! Have they allowed you to keep your insulin with you or do you have to ask for it each time? Must be very frustrating being woken up all the time but pleased they are looking after you well. Keep us updated please as we are all very worried about you. Sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes I can keep and do my own insulin but they seem to ne trying to take control
The nurse took my Basal away to record it and brought it back with an exposed needle on for m3 to inject , I promptly removed it ; put my own on.
Some want to inject me which I refuse.
But on the whoLe they areve4y caring. Odontoceti think they are. Used to independant soda like me lol


----------



## Vonny (Sep 28, 2021)

Hope you get better soon Lin. Love n hugs x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2021)

Nearly drove me bats when I broke my kneecap.  All the beds in the ward were nearer double bed sized (just a couple of inches narrower than a three-quarter bed) and mine did not adjust to flat to sleep so only the wooden 'bed foot' stopping me slipping out the other end overnight only one cot side to haul my backside back up the mattress with at any time.  The comfy chair was far too wide so impossible to sit with both arms supported - much the same as in hospital consulting rooms - here, sit on this little settee with me -  aaagghh.  Our next door neighbour visited me one evening with Pete - instead of eg chocolate he brought me a couple of Tesco's plastic 'pots' of prepared fruit.  The food was dire and main meal was at noon - far too early for me esp when they woke me around 6.30 am and couldn't have a cuppa until approx 7.30, brekkie around 8 but not until drugs and Obs round finished and re-locked away - and ONLY cereal available.  Yuk.  Or cold toast on which I could have one pot of low fat spead but "You can't have jam (we don't have marmalade) because you are diabetic."   Grinned and bore it.  Escaped after 7 days - would have drove me utterly bonkers had it been longer.  Everything they used including  the commode chair and weighing scale was designed for both far wider and taller people - not slim 5ft 2 people like me.  You know when you have high ketones and constantly drinking gallons of water and therefore weeing half a gallon at a time, well, the modern bedpans are utterly useless - so when I needed and rang for one, they'd have to change both me and the bed ..... nightmare.

Caring maybe but often not supported by well working brains, it seems.

Question - after al this time - WHY do hospitals STILL always want to check our BMs?  Wouldn't mind so much if Boeheringer Mannheim even still manufactured glucometers.  They haven't for decades.  I only have ONE BG at any one time anyway ... why don't they also check our temperatureS and blood pressureS at the same time?

Hopefully you'll get back to sanity soon Lin!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 1, 2021)

Fortunately for me @trophywench though this supposedly diabetes ward or rather most of the staff are very confused about diabetes.
The beds are reasonably comfy most of the staff v caring.
The food is good but totally unsuitable for T2 unless they are on MDI..
It’s like bedpan ally here lol .

I’m waiting to see if the vascular team turn up,today, I have a problem   With blood supply to my leg , my poor righty this tim is v v poorly..


----------



## trophywench (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh eck Lin - hope you get to see the right chaps soon and they can sort you out.  {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear that you and your dad have both had to be admitted to hospital. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Flower (Oct 1, 2021)

I hope the vascular team have been to see you @Ljc and they can help the blood supply in your poorly leg 

Wishing you well & sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for the update Lin but very sorry to hear that your leg is in such a bad state. Hoping fervently for a turnabout in the situation soon and sending more (((HUGS))) your way. XX


----------



## SueEK (Oct 2, 2021)

Hoping vascular team can work out what’s happening and treat accordingly really soon. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you for the update, hope they can work out what is going on.  Sending you hugs.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for the update. I hope that you get the attention you need soon Lin.
Glad that they have let you manage your own insulin.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 2, 2021)

Lin I hope they can sort you out better than expected and that you get home soon xx


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 2, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Thanks everyone.
> They don’t recognise night from day here. You just drop off to sleep and someone comes round to do something.
> Just had two come to try and put a new cannular in, they had no luck , soon it will be finger bodge time lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read that you are in hospital.  I know what you mean about high carb food. A family member told me that when he was in hospital he was allowed to choose a mix of options from normal, vegan and vegetarian menus. Might be worth asking.

I hope you are soon well again. x


----------



## Ditto (Oct 3, 2021)

I hope it won't be too long before you're up and about, get well soon.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear that you're in hospital, Lin x
Hoping and praying that you will recover quickly and be home again soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 3, 2021)

Fingers crossed it’s good news when you see the vascular team @Ljc

Hang in there and hoping for a super-speedy recovery


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2021)

Any news yet, Lin?


----------



## Molly M (Oct 4, 2021)

@Ljc - hope you are doing as OK as you can in the circumstances


----------



## Ljc (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I am not replying individually..
Vascular dr not been yet,  but the ward dr is doing everything she can to get them here as my foot is getting worse quickly , sadly it’s goodbye to it ,yes things are that bad.  But they want to get my kidneys back up to my base level to do an mri scan so I’m on lots of antibiotics to clear my infection , and bags of fluid.

They now seem to be gettting the hang of Diabetes 
I’m actually feeling ok , there are people worse than me here but the care is good here.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry I am not replying individually..
> Vascular dr not been yet,  but the ward dr is doing everything she can to get them here as my foot is getting worse quickly , sadly it’s goodbye to it ,yes things are that bad.  But they want to get my kidneys back up to my base level to do an mri scan so I’m on lots of antibiotics to clear my infection , and bags of fluid.
> 
> They now seem to be gettting the hang of Diabetes
> I’m actually feeling ok , there are people worse than me here but the care is good here.


Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Robin (Oct 4, 2021)

Eek, Lin, that’s grim news. I’m wafting my warmest wishes in your direction, and I hope they get you sorted out and started on the road to recovery and mobility as soon as possible.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2021)

So glad the diabetes is a bit better managed (or at least understood) by them now

So, so sorry to hear about your foot  

Hope your kidneys bounce back soon.


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m so sorry about your foot Lin. I hope your kidney function rallies and things go as well as they can for your recovery. Sending best wishes {{{hugs}}}


----------



## SueEK (Oct 4, 2021)

@Ljc thinking of you and sending hugs x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2021)

Once again - oh eck.  May the vascular team visit you swiftly to save you the agony of having to dwell on it, at the very least - and watch back episodes of The Last Leg and the 2020 (in 2021 LOL) Tokyo Paralympics to see what people with one foot missing can do, to motivate you so you can await with excitement to when you get your titanium blade prosthetic and start winning medals!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh gosh Lin, I am so sorry! Can't begin to imagine how you are feeling trying to come to terms with such news, but as @trophywench mentions, there are certainly plenty of role models to focus on and technology to help improve mobility after surgery. Hope they can get the matter sorted soon for you. 
Sending sincerest wishes your way for the best outcome possible. Huge (((HUGS)))!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear your news Lin, and I hope that they get your kidneys sorted out soon.
All good wishes.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 5, 2021)

sorry to hear what you are going through, sending you hugs.


----------



## Inka (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear about your foot, Lin. I hope you’re getting plenty of support to deal with the idea of that. I also hope your kidneys respond well.

Sending you my extra-best wishes. I’m sorry you’re having such a stressful time with your health. X


----------



## Ljc (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you everyone esp @trophywench .
No visit from vascular team.  I have been moved to another ward and they have a much better idear  of diabetes , 
I’ve had many a discussion with the drs about what to do if this that or the other happeafter my operation . 
There is a very old lady in the next bed to me the dr cam to her and explains things, you can’t help but over hear. Seems she has the same but worse than me and they can’t do much for her , I was so sad for her that it made me cry a bit.

I’ve just had some good news , dr been round, my kidneys have improved enough to have the MRI.
Vascular team will see me sometime soon, the bad new is my foot is going to be re dressed today ,ouch , I hope they give me Oxycodal (sp?) again I was away with the fairies last time lol .
Laughing and giggly and just generally feeling wonderful.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 6, 2021)

Excellent news about the kidneys, fingers crossed for the foot.  Hope the vascular team pull their finger out.

Big hugs, am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SueEK (Oct 6, 2021)

@Ljc good to hear a little good news about your kidneys. Hope the dressing change goes well and the MRI too. In my thoughts xx


----------



## Reptile (Oct 6, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Seems I have a nasty infection that they are finding difficult to clear ,
> Dad. Is in with me as I am his. Carer , I think this is lovely of them and am so grateful.
> The ward I’m on is supposed to be a Diabetes ward but staff don’t seem to have much understanding about it


Sorry to hear that you are in hospital.  Ìts the best place to be to get swift and accurate diagnosis and effective treatment.  I hope its not too stressful and that you make a full and speedy recover.

Best wishes to you and your dad,

Mark


----------



## Ljc (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you everyone , I’m not up to replying individually sorry.
Well The world and his wife came to look at my poorly limb , it whacked me out so much that I refused a change of sheets.

They are really looking. after the old lady in the next bed , poor thing had her feet looked by everyone too.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 8, 2021)

Lin I’m so sorry that you’re in hospital and with what you’re going through with your foot. Much love xx


----------



## Ljc (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks everyone .
Not much Has happened,   But I am being transferred to another hospital for the op soon.
Had a dietician  up the other day wanting me to have a full English brekkie everyday and wanted to put me on Fortsip because it was full of vitamins I refused as it’s full of calories which I don’t need .
The staff here are very kind and caring.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 9, 2021)

Why do dieticians always seem to be so clueless?   If you need vitamins, can't they just give you vitamins?

I hope the staff at the new hospital are also kind and caring, and that the op goes as well as it's possible to go x
What will they do about your Dad while you're having the op, is he staying where he is?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 10, 2021)

Really wishing you the very best outcome possible from the op, Lin. I am keeping you in my thoughts and hope the new hospital look after you well. XX


----------



## Ljc (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi and thanks everyone.
 I’m doing ok but poor righty isn’t, I’m only in a tiny bit of pain thanks to my peri feral Neuropathy, but I noticed the other day that lefty  seems to have full feeling back .

I’ve given up on the lower carb thing whilst in hospital , for one thing  the food is scrumptious.
I had chicken curry with RICE  annnnd chocolate sponge pud with custard that will keep them running for the bed pans lol

I sure don’t like having my tonsils tickled and my nose poked 
I had hours of coughing the other day that’s why it was done.

My dad is now home alone , he was so pleased , however being the stubborn so and so that he is he wouldn’t let the carer in and got himself in a right pickle
Kept phoning me to sort it out , I could do a bit but it’s difficult when bed bound in hospital.
But now he has realised that I can’t help him much now and he is trying hard to do things himself
Bless him, I try to order a hot dinner to be delivered everyday .


I’m actually feeling quite well .had that lovely Oxycodal (sp) again this morning coz my leg had to be re dressed, I hardly felt la thing.

I hope you are all ok , take care


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wishing you well Lin. Xx


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi Lin, 
I haven’t been on the forum for a while. Sorry to hear you are in hospital. I know It’s too hard to do low or reduced carb in hospital as I found the most edible stuff was high carbs like jacket potatoes and mash, beans etc but you are the first person to ever say that the food is scrumptious!! 
I know it’s impossible to sleep much due to noisy patients, equipment and being woken for tests just when finally dozed off.  Plus the Total lack of privacy and I nearly lost all my marbles. So hold onto yours and I hope you recover and get home soon x


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 11, 2021)

Wishing you better glad the pain control is helping. Hope your dad gets sorted soon all the best Anne


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone.
@Jade Thank you for your lovely post . I hope you are finding the forum helpful and supportive.


Well they have ionly gone and given me a freestyle Libre and 2 sensors  
Op is planned for Monday


----------



## Robin (Oct 14, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Well they have ionly gone and given me a freestyle Libre and 2 sensors
> Op is planned for Monday


The 'like' was for the Libre, not the imminent Op! I hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2021)

Everything crossed for you on Monday @Ljc


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hope all goes well Monday. X


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 15, 2021)

Hope everything goes well on Monday.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 15, 2021)

All the best wishes for op and speedy recovery hope the libre works and saves all those nasty wake up to have your tests


----------



## Lanny (Oct 15, 2021)

Hope all goes well for you on Monday!


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 15, 2021)

Fingers crossed that the operation is successful on Monday and you can begin to heal.  Good to know you have the Libre.


----------



## Kitty W (Oct 15, 2021)

Best wishes for your op on Monday and a speedy recovery afterwards.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2021)

Big {{{Hug}}} Lin.  Roll on Monday.  How's your dad?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 16, 2021)

Good news re the Libre   

I hope all goes well on Monday x


----------



## Bloden (Oct 16, 2021)

Best wishes for Monday’s op and your recovery. Great news about the Libre!


----------



## SueEK (Oct 17, 2021)

Wishing you well for tomorrow Lin and a very speedy recovery xxx


----------



## stackingcups (Oct 17, 2021)

Lin, really hope all goes as well as possible for you tomorrow.


----------



## Inka (Oct 17, 2021)

Sending you lots of positive thoughts, Lin, and wishing you well for your operation and a good recovery. XX


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 17, 2021)

Will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow Lin. I hope it all goes as well as something like that can. Also hope you are finding your way to the mental attitude that you will be better off without it and your new life can start once tomorrow is over with. 
Great that they have given you a Libre and hope that you are finding it helpful. Also good to hear that your Dad is managing OK on his own for now.  
Got fingers crossed for you. Sending more (((HUGS)))


----------



## trophywench (Oct 17, 2021)

Here's hoping the physios at your hospital are as good looking as the ones where I had my knee done - mainly young - fit! looking - chaps!


----------



## Flower (Oct 17, 2021)

Wishing you well for tomorrow Lin and for your ongoing recovery x


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 17, 2021)

Wishing you well for tomorrow, Lin, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2021)

Thinking of you @Ljc 

Hope everything can go ahead tomorrow, and all goes really smoothly.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 18, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi Lin. Thinking of you and hoping you are OK physically and emotionally. Sending more (((HUGS)))


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 23, 2021)

How are you, @Ljc ?  Thinking of you and hoping you are doing as well as you possibly can be x


----------



## Lilian (Oct 23, 2021)

Hope you are well and at home very soon.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 24, 2021)

Please let us know how you are when you can Lin. Starting to worry about you now, even more than before the op. Sending more (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ljc (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi and thanks everyone.
I hope you all behaved yourselves during my absence coz I’m back now so beware lol.
Was a bit rough for a while , main lining anti biotics plus oral ones, now just on tablets .
Am now trying my best to master the bum slide from my wheelchair onto that darn plinth but the flipping wheel of my chair keeps getting stuck where it ought not to be , can you send me some balloons so I can get more lift please.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh gosh Lin! So good to hear from you! 
I can't begin to imagine how tough it has been! 
Maybe you should just grow wings.... isn't Red Bull good for that.... and maybe add some gin to it for good measure!
Failing that we could send round the Diabetes Fairy and perhaps she could give you some lift.... On the other hand, you have more than enough to contend with! 
How is it healing? I'm guessing slowly if you have needed so many ABs
Going to tag @MikeyBikey as he might want to compare notes or perhaps have some tips for you on the "bum slide" technique. 
Looking forward to reading more regular contributions from you (hopefully) as you are always so caring and helpful in your response to people. 
Hope your Dad has been managing OK without you and friends and neighbours have been rallying round and supporting him. Sending lots of love and (((HUGS))) your way. XX


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2021)

Yay! @Ljc, good to see you back! Hugs and all good wishes from me, and I hope you master the bum slide.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2021)

Good to see you back, I was was checking how long it was since you last visited in the week.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 4, 2021)

Good to hear from you and that you have kept your sense of humour through difficult times. Wishing you well Lin and keep in touch xxx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 4, 2021)

So pleased to see you posting, like the others I was concerned when we hadn’t heard from you.  I am sure you will get there with the bum slide.

sending my love to you.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 4, 2021)

Phew! So glad you’ve got in touch, you don’t want to know all the things that have being going on in my head. I’m a prolific worrier!
Hope the bum sliding goes ok. Practice makes perfect so they say. Hope dad is doing ok too.


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 4, 2021)

Good luck making all the adjustments you need to


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 4, 2021)

So good to see you back. And at least they left you with an intact bum!  

All best.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 5, 2021)

So glad to see you back, Lin - I've been worrying about you too x

I tried to find you some balloons, but all I found out was that it takes several thousand of them to lift up a person - https://www.omnicalculator.com/everyday-life/helium-balloons - will this do instead? - https://stickmancommunications.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Can-poster-.png


----------



## Flower (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s good to hear from you Lin, I’ve been hoping you’ve been recovering as well as possible.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2021)

Good to see you back Lin. I'm sure you'll master the bum slide.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 6, 2021)

Ah lovely to see you posting @Ljc 

Glad to hear you are getting on OK, and battling through the technology gremlins best efforts. 

You’ve been missed, and i am sure lots of us have been thinking of you often.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 13, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Hi and thanks everyone.
> I hope you all behaved yourselves during my absence coz I’m back now so beware lol.
> Was a bit rough for a while , main lining anti biotics plus oral ones, now just on tablets .
> Am now trying my best to master the bum slide from my wheelchair onto that darn plinth but the flipping wheel of my chair keeps getting stuck where it ought not to be , can you send me some balloons so I can get more lift please.



Hi... 

Sorry for the long delay in responding. I have a lot going on at the moment and have virtually given up on forums for the time being. One though it hardly worth bothering with as there are endless debates about the vaccine. Most are so rediculious as to be laughable. 

I felt awful for weeks losing a lot of weight before  and after the amputation with mainline antibiotics and painkillers. 
 Are you on Gabapentin for phantom pain or have you escaped that? 

The bumslide improves with time and I stopped using the banana board after a few months. You will find your strength builds up in the other leg (hopefully it is relatively problem free - I have PAD and hope with statins and good control will keep things stable) with ongoing physio. I got a prosthetic after 9 weeks but much depends on how your stump heals and how you progress with physio. 

Any questions just ask. 

Cheers. Mike


----------



## Ljc (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi everyone.  Just a quick update . I’m home at long last  and not doing to bad apart from having my third bout of C-Diff  atm , it’s all those anti bs I had to have.

Dads doing okish too, he’s 96 now . He bought himself a new toy last week , a laptop as the old one was on its last legs lol, in fact it died the day before the new one was due to be delivered lol.

I trust you are all well.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Feb 4, 2022)

Glad you are home and wishing you better. Oh that’s lovely he can surf the web. All the best.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi Lin

Pleased to hear that you are finally home.  Hope dad is enjoying his new laptop.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 4, 2022)

So glad to hear you’re home. And glad dad seems to be fine, hope he enjoys his new toy.


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2022)

Good to hear from you, Lin, @Ljc , and so glad you’re home at last.


----------



## Inka (Feb 4, 2022)

Glad you’re home  I hope you beat the C Diff quickly. Not nice.
Your dad sounds amazing!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 4, 2022)

Glad your home & that Dad is connected 

Sorry about the C Diff. I'm doing some work with a biotech start-up developing new therapies for it, so I have some idea how unpleasant it can be. Hope it gets sorted soon!


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 4, 2022)

So good to hear an update from you Lin and lovely that you are now home although I imagine that is challenging for you, especially with C-diff. Hope you are well supported. Have you perfected the "bum slide" technique yet?   Please keep in touch.
Sending lots of love and (((HUGS)))


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 4, 2022)

Hello Lin,
lovely to hear from you and more than pleased to hear you are home and doing well.

PS.,
Please send your Dad to visit my Mum who refuses point blank to have anything to do with computers 
At 85 Mum has dug her heels but funny enough is more than happy for me to do anything she wants on my computer


----------



## SueEK (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi Lin and great to hear you are finally home, dad too.  Wishing you and your dad all the very best xx


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2022)

Welcome Home Lin!  Big {{{Hugs}}}

@Pumper_Sue - I'm like that with my phone - the screen is 100% far too little to use it for doing anything useful THOUGH I do actually think, having seen any number of screenshots from people using phones to scan their Libre, that the info available that way looks a great deal more easily accessible than eg having to come off whatever I happen to be in on the puter, open Libreview blah blah - and doesn't need me to be cheek by jowl with my lappy - perhaps I'll have a go, cos I can use both reader and phone as long as I start it with the reader, so I can download it to Libreview for the clinic.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 6, 2022)

Excellent news.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry I missed this on Friday @Ljc 

So pleased to hear you are home. Gotta love your Dad getting a new laptop at 96!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad to hear you are home now. I was getting worried as last time you posted was before Christmas. Unfortunately Santa didn't bring me a new leg. Any questions just ask.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad to hear you’re home again @Ljc.


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi Lin long time no hear, my you have been through the mill so happy
you`re home now and Kudos to dad.

Take care stay safe {{{HUGS}}}.
Ted xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2022)

Glad to hear you are home


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 8, 2022)

Glad to hear you are home, Lin, and I hope things keep improving for you x

I'm impressed by your Dad and his laptop, I've completely failed to manage to teach my 93-year old Mum to use a computer (she struggles to see the screen so her problem with it is more eyesight than age).


----------

